

Apple's plan to launch iPhone 5 with 4-inch screen against Jobs' vision - yogrish
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2064841/iPhone-5-release-Apple-feature-bigger-4-inch-screen-AGAINST-Steve-Jobs-wishes.html

======
tintin
Non-news. Ofcourse things will be different at Apple.

